# Can someone recommend tracks similar to this Zelda track please?



## outsider

Hi everyone,

i'm not sure i'm posting in the right section, if it's the wrong one, let me know!

I keep listening to this Zelda track lately :






Could anyone recommend anything that sounds like it? I can't describe it well, but i just love how it sounds! the quick little notes and the breaks here and there, the cello that pops out of nowhere in the back (is it a cello?)

I really love it, i'd be very grateful to whoever can help me discover some classical music in the same vein


----------

